# Built-in webcam not working...



## Samlett (Mar 6, 2011)

So I was trying to use my Webcam on Skype and it said it wasn't working. So I checked the ArcSoft Webcam Campanion 3 to see if my camera was connected. It said "A webcam was not found or is not working properly. Please click Connect button and try again." So I click on the Connect button and it tells me "Camera not found. The camera is either being used by another application or is not connected. Make sure the cam is connected and working properly." I have no idea what to do!

My laptop is Sony Vaio and the model # is VPCEA33FX. I use Windows 7 Home Premium.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Have a look in Device Manager at _Control Panel >> Device Manager_.
If there's an error symbol against an "Imaging Device" or "Camera" or something along those lines it will be the camera driver you probably need to re-install.

The correct drivers for your Vaio VPCEA33FX are here:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VPCEA33FX&region_id=1


----------

